# Avid Elixir 3: How to remove spacer from hydraulic disc brake caliper?



## BobaX (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to assemble my MTB and it came with Avid Elixir 3 hydraulic disc brake with a spacer in between the brake pads. I was wondering how I can remove the spacer? Below is the image of the spacer. Thanks!


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

Just pull it out  they are handy to have for when you need to take the wheel of and they just push in and pull out


----------



## BobaX (Sep 2, 2013)

Hooch said:


> Just pull it out  they are handy to have for when you need to take the wheel of and they just push in and pull out


the spacer is sandwiched in between the brake pads kind of tight, I'm afraid ill break the brake pads or something if I just pull the spacer. Don't I have to loosen the brake pads first or something? I mean if I just pull it out, wouldn't the brake pads come in contact with each other? Ahh maybe I'm just overthinking


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

na, just overthinking. brakes are pretty tough and the spacer is wedge shaped so will loosen up straight away.


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

Excalibur elixir 3


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

^^^lol


----------



## BobaX (Sep 2, 2013)

chuckeieio said:


> Excalibur elixir 3
> View attachment 831592


Now removing that Excalibur "Elixir 3" would prove to be the REAL challenge. :thumbsup:


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

BobaX said:


> I mean if I just pull it out, wouldn't the brake pads come in contact with each other? Ahh maybe I'm just overthinking


The brake pads only close when you pull the brake lever. The spacer is there during shipping just in case someone pulls a brake lever without the rotor in place. Pull out that spacer and put the wheel on. I keep a spacer around in case I need to store the bike without a wheel on, just stuff it back in between the pads.


----------

